# Natural or Synthetic Corks? May recork?



## Catawampus (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a couple of wines that I originally intended to drink quickly. I corked them with synthetic corks. Now, I am in a situation where I could lay them down for a a couple of years.

I was wondering if I should recork with natural corks? And if so, any pitfalls or anything I should be aware of? Or, should I just keep them and leave the synthetic in there?

Thanks!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2013)

That is a personal opinion - I have used synthetic corks from the beginning as well as add some wax on the top as well. I just opened a plum wine last night that was made in 2008. 
Not sure how many years you are talking about storing ?


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would honestly stay with the synthetic corks, if you are really concerned about it considering waxing the tops.


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice guys.

On the aging, I just wanted to shoot for a couple of years. So, what I'm taking away from this is to maybe wax the tops? Also, as the discussion/debate between synthetic/natural is a bit confusing, should wines be on their side with synthetics? Or, does it matter?

Thanks again very much!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2013)

Synthetics corks it does not matter - that's why I like them SOO much


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 23, 2013)

I have used synthetic corks since the beginning too. Never a problem and have opened a few 4-5 years old I forgot about. 

You can stand the bottles upright with synthetic corks giving you less wine to air ratio. Also standing up I can arrange different wines better as they won't roll into each other.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I read somewhere that synthetic corks won't work well with the cheaper hand held corkers, is this correct?


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 23, 2013)

They work fine with my cheap wing-corker...


----------



## bkisel (Sep 23, 2013)

Catawampus said:


> They work fine with my cheap wing-corker...



Good to hear, I think I'll give them a try ifin my LHBS carries them.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 23, 2013)

supposidly some corkers can score synthetic corks. I have not witnesed this.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> supposidly some corkers can score synthetic corks. I have not witnesed this.



The Portuguese corker can because the jaws are made out of plastic and when they wear they are like knifes cutting into the cork. That is one reason i wax even using synthetic corks.


----------



## oreoman (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Portuguese floor corker and mine does etch the synthetic corks. I won't use synthetic corks anymore. I purchase a better real cork.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2013)

oreoman said:


> I have a Portuguese floor corker and mine does etch the synthetic corks. I won't use synthetic corks anymore. I purchase a better real cork.



It is because your jaws are worn out - replace them and you wont have a that problem.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 25, 2013)

ahh, Thanks. for the explanation.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 25, 2013)

Seriously, Nobody is going to testify on behalf of natural corks??

Well, I guess it is up to me..

Like others have said, it really is a personal choice. I prefer natural cork for a number of reasons...

Depending on the type, synthetic corks do not exactly mimic the micro oxidation that occurs with natural corks. I have found that, over time, wines will oxidize much more frequently with synthetic corks. Also, I find them harder in insert and even harder to pull. I can get my natural corks for 16 cents, far cheaper than the prices I have found for synthetic.

Of course, these are my findings and others may disagree.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 25, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Seriously, Nobody is going to testify on behalf of natural corks??
> 
> Well, I guess it is up to me..



Not just you; I've just been too flippin' busy lately! 

Just received my order this morning, of 1.75" Grade 3 Natural Corks (Overrun)

My first time going from the agglomerated corks, to something more substantial, for longer-term aging in bottles. I'm really excited about using these.. Kinda neat, about 75% of them have Kendall Jackson markings before being branded over

However, having never used synthetics, I'm a bit biased..


----------



## JohnT (Sep 26, 2013)

Deez, 

I have used both. I simply prefer Natural corks.


----------



## oreoman (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks. I'll replace the jaws but I think I still prefer natural cork.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess I must of had some bad experiences with cork - everytime i tried to uncork it - it would break apart in the bottle. Yes synthetics are a little more troublesome getting them in - but never had an issue getting them out. 
I have for a long time have waxed my bottle tops - like they usto to do long time ago - not sure If I believe in the micro oxygen getting thru the cork. 

The one big bonus is I can leave my bottles upright as I have very little storage space to lay them horizontally


----------



## JohnT (Sep 27, 2013)

VPM, 

You need to prioritize your wall space and build another wine rack.. For me wall space is prioritized in this order.. 

#1 fire extinguishers (hey, safety is no joke!)
#2 TV and speakers (it's a guy thing)
#3 WINE RACKS
#4 wine competition medals
#5 object d'art
#6 clocks

#99 would be that really ugly portrait of my mother-in-law.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 27, 2013)

John 

I have all the wall space in the small craw space we have - any more space that will be taken up will be the divorce papers hanging up next to the picture of the mother in law - LOL


----------

